# Links to soup recipes?



## Stark (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering if there was a sticky with links to all the recipes that are tried and true favourites?

Sorry if this has been asked before, or it is readily visible, I am still learning how to navigate this forum. 

I am looking to make a chicken soup, and want to see what recipes are here to compare to my own, and possibly tweak it. 

I have the stock done, now need to see what others add.

Cheers!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi!  No, there is no such sticky with links to T&T recipes.  I think you would just have to skim the pages.


----------



## Stark (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi,

OK, thanks.

Got any fav's you care to point out?

Ever thought of a sticky with that function to keep links to T&T's?

Cheers!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 20, 2009)

What kind of soup are you looking for Stark?

Cream, beef, veggies, Chicken?


----------



## Stark (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi,

Just your basic chicken soup, so far I have made the stock and strained it. 

Now I have added carrots, celerey, and a fresh half chicken for the meat.

Just looking to see other's recipes to get ideas on what else to add.

Things like, should I add a box of Campbells chicken stock? barley? lentils? pasta? onions? potatoes?

How much salt to add, I have added any yet, as it is best used to bring our flavours at then end from my experience.

So just looking to see what others do to make my own better.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 20, 2009)

I add... parsley, thyme, garlic, celery, carrots,  onions, pepper, and salt to mine.   I boil the noodles and add them to my bowl of soup separately from the broth.   I'm sorry I can't give you amounts.  It's different each time.  And YES, I do add a can or cans of  stock if needed for flavor.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 20, 2009)

Many times, when I make chicken soup, I also add sliced fresh mushrooms.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 20, 2009)

My chicken soup has onions, bell peppers, shrooms, carrots, celery, (optional) potatoes, bay leaf.  I sometimes go all out and add the baby corn and water chestnuts.  You can add fresh spinach, squash, turnip.  My soup changes with the season, depending on whats fresh locally.  Almost any root vegetable you like will work.


----------



## JoeV (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome to DC. Check out my website for a few good T&T soup recipes. If you have your stock finished, you can use it to make my Italian Wedding Soup.


----------

